# IVF drug costs?



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

I know it varies from person to person but roughly how much are the drugs for IVF? I know they aren't included in the general price but there don't seem to be any guidelines as to what to expect. What are your experiences?


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Deb, 

Mine have been around £500 - £550 but I am on a relatively low dose of stimms (150) so I think most people are substantially higher, anywhere up to about £1,000.

It also depends on your clinics preferred drug and protocol choice.

Hope that helps

Xxxx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Yes that helps a lot. Thank you. I was thinking it would be about £2000 but after seeing how much some people are paying overall I was starting to worry I was underestimating. If I budget for around £1000 that helps to plan.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I paid 701 for my last cycle in Dec/Jan - this was for 2 x syranel, Gonal f at 125iu a day, 1 x ovitrelle and 2 x cylogest pessaries.

For this cycle it was 980 for same as above except for gonal f at 225iu a day.

You can shop around but its hard to say until you know which protocol and doseage you will be on. I budgeted for approx 1000 for drugs.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Deb,

I would budget for nearly £2000! I had no extra immune type stuff but because I was on 425 of Gonal-F (the really expensive one!) my total bill was about that much a couple of years ago. I was in the stimulating phase for a really long time, so I think my original bill was about £1600 before I had to get some extra vials. It really will depend on your protocol - and that varies so much from clinic to clinic. 

Good luck!

Caroline


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you all. It's worth knowing best and worst cases. I think I will budget for 2000 but hope to get a nice surprise.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey deb  I got all my drug from my GP  so it didn't cost me anything  so I have been told by my clinic that I have save £1000 if it wasn't for my GP  and I have 3 round of free drugs so really I have save £3000.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Lozster (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Deb

I paid £895 on a short protocol by shopping around and splitting the prescription between healthcare at home and pharmasure (cheapest for Menopur but don;t supply all drugs).  I got a big saving by choosing Menopur rather than gonal F.  I was on a relatively high dose of Menopur too.

Hope that helps


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Deb,

Like Becky I got all my drugs via my fab GP, including my clexane (40 syringes) which I was told was £5 per shot !! Although I have APLS & was under the hospital prior to getting pregnant, so always knew I would need it. So in all it cost about £27 as I got a pre-payment card  
It pays to check within your practice as different GPs have different attitudes. My practice is very much a traditional Irish one (in London) who refuse to give contraception ! My actual GP is a very family orientated Nigerian guy who was fantastic after both my miscarriages and was only too happy to refer me to save time for investigations. This also saved me money on tests needed prior to IVF as I could use my results for those at my clinic  

Good luck


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Hadn't thought about asking my GP until the two posts on here. Might come to nothing but it's worth a try and if you don't as you don't get.


----------

